# Anyone know where I can find some ambeint noises and sound effects?



## Conker (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm looking for animal noises, like bird chirps and crickets. FL Studio might have this, but if it does, I'm having problems finding it. Need to make a tune set in a swamp and I want some wildlife in the background.


----------



## phoxwit (Sep 14, 2014)

try a google of "sound fx sample library"

There's a bunch of royalty free sounds out there and then there are packs you can purchase.


----------

